# Australia - Movie



## Odette (Nov 26, 2008)

I just saw it. Loved it and cried like a baby. 

Hugh Jackman looked hot.

Anyone going to see it?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 26, 2008)

It's definitely on my list of films to go see.  Glad to hear you like it. ;-)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes it was awesome, and damd did Hugh deserve the sexiest man alive award cus he looks damn HOT!! hahah


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just want to go see it cuz of the clothes.  It all looks nice


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

This movie has so many mixed reviews.. I am still going to see it though and make my own judgement.  One thing for sure is I am definitely not going to wear any makeups, so I can cry without worrying about mascara & eyeliner running all over my face!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 2, 2008)

I really want to see this, but I think I'll wait until it comes out on DVD. I will probably cry far too much and I'll be too embarassed, haha.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been DYING to see this film.My best friend whom is male cried like a baby when he saw it.So,I'm making him see it with me so I have someone to cry with.


----------



## Rennah (Jan 5, 2009)

I looooved Australia! Great movie.

I didn't cry. My eyes might have watered a bit though...


----------



## vickih (Jan 19, 2009)

I loved it even though Nicole Kidman is beyond horrible in it.
But Hugh Jackman. one word. MEOW.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

The previews on tv for it made it look interesting. It was just one of those movies where you wanted to know more about. So I'm prob gonna go see it.


----------

